# Icecream

## madgerm

Hallo,

ich habe heute versucht auf ein paar rechnern ICECREAM ans laufen zu bekommen.

Dabei bin ich einmal nach http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Emerge_beschleunigen gegangen und einmal nach http://www.christian-gmeiner.info/wordpress/?p=8

Alle rechner im Netzwerk können sich gegenseitig anpingen und haben untereinander verbindung

Wenn ich nun in "/var/log/iceccd" schaue bekomme ich nur als antowrt das der Host evt tot ist

IP: Scheduler 192.168.1.5

IP: Client 192.168.4 & 6

/etc/conf.d/icecream

```
ICECREAM_NICE_LEVEL="5"

ICECREAM_LOG_FILE="/var/log/iceccd"

ICECREAM_RUN_SCHEDULER="no"

ICECREAM_SCHEDULER_LOG_FILE="/var/log/icecc_scheduler"

ICECREAM_VERBOSITY="-v"

ICECREAM_NETNAME=""

ICECREAM_SCHEDULER_HOST="192.168.1.5"

ICECREAM_MAX_JOBS="5"

ICECREAM_ALLOW_REMOTE="yes"

ICECREAM_BASEDIR="/var/cache/icecream"

```

Kann ich irgendwo testen ob icecream klappt ?

Denn ich habe es teilweise auch so das sich die log datei nicht füllt also das keine fehler auflaufen aber wenn ich unter htop schaue sehe ich nicht das die last hochgeht

Gruss Armin

----------

